# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  30 Shtatori - Dita Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit

## sirena_adria

*30 Shtatori* -  *Dita Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit*

Prej vitit 1991, data 30 Shtator njihet botërisht si Dita Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit. Kjo si një homazh ndaj Shën Jeronim, përkthyesit të Biblës, i cili konsiderohet si shenjti mbrojtës i përkthyesve.

Përzgjedhja e datës 30 Shtator përkon me ditën e vdekjes së shenjtit, në vitin 420. U njoh si e tillë falë idesë së FIT (Federata Ndërkombëtare e Përkthyesve), e cila hodhi idenë e një dite të njohur zyrtarisht mbi përkthimin. Sipas FIT, kjo ditë tregon solidaritetin e komunitetit të përkthimit në mbarë botën në një përpjekje për të promovuar profesionin e përkthimit në vende të ndryshme (jo domosdoshmërisht vetëm në ato kristiane).

Kjo është një mundësi për të shfaqur krenarinë në një profesion që është duke u bërë gjithnjë e më thelbësor në epokën e globalizimit.

Shën Jeronim, i njohur me emrin latin Sophronius Eusebius Hieronymus u lind në vitin 347, në Stridon të Dalmacisë, dhe vdiq më 30 shtator 420, në Betlehem. Ishte at i kishës dhe teolog. Ai u shpall mësues kishe nga Vatikani dhe njihet si përkthyesi i Biblës nga greqishtja dhe hebraishtja në latinisht. “Vulgate” e Shën Jeronimit ende edhe sot është një tekst i rëndësishëm i Kishës Katolike Romake.

Shën Jeronimi në traditën artistike të Kishës Katolike Romake paraqitet zakonisht si mbrojtës i mësimit teologjik dhe si kardinal përkrah ipeshkvit Augustin, kryeipeshkvit Ambrozit dhe Papa Gregorit I.


Shqiperia.com

https://www.shqiperia.com/30-shtator...kthimit.30640/

----------


## sirena_adria

Dita Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit

https://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dita_n...%C3%ABrkthimit

----------


## sirena_adria

*Sot, Dita Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit*

Kjo ditë shënohet çdo 30 shtator në shumë vende të botës, në nderim të përkthyesit të parë të Biblës, i cili konsiderohet si mbrojtës i shenjtë i përkthimit.

*Kjo është një mundësi për të shfaqur krenarinë për këtë profesion, që njëherësh është duke u bërë gjithnjë e më i domosdoshëm në fushën e përparimit global.*

Kjo ditë kishte nisur të festohej nga Federata Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit, që nga viti 1953. Në vitin 1991 Federata lansoi idenë e njohjes ndërkombëtare të ditës së përkthimit, për të shprehur solidaritet të komunitetit mbarë botëror të përkthimit, si një përpjekje për të promovuar përkthimin profesional në vende të ndryshme, duke mos u kufizuar vetëm në ato të krishtera.


KOHA 

https://www.koha.net/kulture/239372/...-e-perkthimit/

----------


## sirena_adria

*QKLL kremton Ditën Ndërkombëtare të Përkthimit, krijon atelienë e parë ku do të trajnohen përkthyesit e rinj*

*Dita Botërore e Përkthimit është kremtuar sot në Tiranë me ngritjen e ateliesë së parë të përkthimit, ku do të trajnohen përkthyesit e rinj nga frëngjishtja në shqip. Qendra Kombëtare e Librit dhe Leximit, në bashkëpunim me Ambasadën e Francës në Shqipëri, përmes një programi të dedikuar, do ti japë zë zhvillimit mes dy kulturave.* 

E pranishme në ceremoninë e prezantimit të kësaj atelieje përkthimi, ishte zv/ambasadorja e Francës në Shqipëri, Claire Nantier, e cila u shpreh se raportet historike në fushën e librit mes Shqipërisë dhe Francës kanë qenë të shkëlqyera dhe se ky program synon ti zhvillojë më së miri ato. Profesor Edmond Tupja u shpreh se ky program është një nismë, e cila duhet të realizohet edhe në gjuhë të tjera.

Po ikën një brez, i cili i ka dhënë shumë kulturës shqipe përmes përkthimit. Është koha të punojmë për krijimin e një brezi të ri përkthyesish, tha Tupja.

Sot është një ditë e rëndësishme për kulturën botërore. Është një ditë, e cila i lidh më shumë kulturat me njëra-tjetrën, por dhe që na kujton rëndësinë që ka njohja më së miri e vlerave tona të përbashkëta. Unë do të doja ta nisja fjalën time për këtë ditë me një nderim për të gjithë ata shqipërues që në vite kanë ndërtuar me punën dhe jetën e tyre një histori të përkthimit shqip. Vepra dhe puna e tyre ishte një model emancipimi për shoqërinë shqiptare, duke hapur dritaret e vogla drejt zhvillimit, sepse përkthimi nuk është vetëm gjuhë, ndjesi, mendim, por edhe zhvillim, u shpreh drejtoresha e QKLL-së, Alda Bardhyli.

Sipas saj, përkthimi, komunikimi mes gjuhëve ka qenë një prioritet i Qendrës Kombëtare të Librit dhe Leximit që në ditët e saj të para. Programet e përkthimit, por dhe kooperimet ndërkombëtare, kanë pasur vetëm një synim, të bëjnë të pranishëm librin dhe kulturën shqiptare në gjuhë e kultura të tjera. Rexhep Hida, kryetar i Shoqatës së Botuesve Shqiptarë, u shpreh se ka nevojë për nisma të tjera konkrete për të rritur ndikimin e librit shqip në botë. 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/qkll-...hyesit-e-rinj/

----------

*Neteorm* (30-09-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Dita Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit -  Edmond Tupe

Shtator 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

Dita botërore e përkthimit / Brenda vitit 2021 do të ngrihet Institucioni i Urdhrit të Përkthyesit

Shtator 2020

----------


## sirena_adria

Dita Ndërkombëtare e Përkthimit -  Edmond Tupja ( Përkthyes, Shkrimtar )

7pa5, Vizion Plus /  Shtator  2020

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kuteli në profilin e përkthyesit* 

Nga Petraq Kolevica

Që në maj 1939, është i pari që ia bëri të njohur lexuesit shqiptar poetin e madh kombëtar të Rumanisë, Mihail Emineskun, duke botuar librin me 24 poezi të përkthyera prej tij sëbashku me një përshkrim të krijimtarisë dhe biografisë së poetit ku ka guximin të mbrojë idenë, deri diku të argumentuar, mbi prejardhjen shqiptare të kolosit rumun, prej të cilit, poezinë e parë e kishte përkthyer e botuar që në moshën njëzet e dy vjeçare.

Katër vjet më vonë, përmes flakës së Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe përvojës së vet të hidhur në atë luftë, është i pari që ia bëri të njohur lexuesit shqiptar të madhin poet të Ukrahinës, Taras Shevçenko.

Të kësaj kohe janë dhe vërejtet e tij të çmuara mbi saktësinë apo vlerat e përkthimeve si dhe mbi pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe. Nga këto fjalë të thëna prej tij na ndajnë rreth 9 dekada, por më duket se sot janë edhe më të vlefshme:

_Duhet të themi se ne na duhen shqipërime, jo përkthime fjalë për fjalë. Ata që kanë dëshirë për të pasuruar shqipen me kryeveprat e letraturës së përbotëshme, lipset të zgjedhën rrugën e parë dhe jo të dytën.

 (Në përkthimet) kemi penda varfanjake e sidomos kaleme anonimë që nuk njohën ligjet e shqipes edhe, shumë herë, as gjuhën nga e cila mburon vepra. Shumë përkthime, ku shqipja ka dalë e therrur me gisht.

 Dhe do tu lutesha atyre që bëjnë ligje, të shtojnë një paragraf të ri në Kodin Penal për ndëshkimin e gjith atyre, të cilët, me që kanë një makinë shkrimi e një përkthim greqisht ose italisht të bërë pas një teksti frëngjisht, tallen me shqipen e me lëçitësin shqiptar.

 Shtypi ka një mision të rëndë dhe një përgjegjësi në raport me këtë mision. Për ndryshe shtypi, editori, bëhet përgjegjës krah për krah me përkthenjësin, si shkatëronjës të gjuhës.
_
Mbi këto parime të qarta e të shëndosha e pati bazuar, qysh herët e deri në fund, punën e vet si përkthyes dhe me gjithë sa nxori nga dora, na dha shembuj të paarritshëm përkushtimi e cilësie të lartë.

Siç dihet, në të gjithë kampin e socializmit të atëhershëm, kur pllakosën akullnajat e diktaturës komuniste, disa shkrimtarë të talentuar nuk bënë pakt me djallin, po gjetën strehë te përkthimet dhe shkrimet për fëmijë. Kështu p.sh. në Rusi, Samuel Marshaku përktheu Robert Bërs-in e shkrimtarë të tjerë dhe bëri shkrime të këndshme për fëmijë. Valeri Brjusovi përktheu poezinë klasike armene. Boris Pasternaku, ndërsa punonte fshehtas Zhivagon e tij, përkthente pjesën e dytë, aq të vështirë, të Faustit të J.V. Gëte  dhe pjesë nga Shekspiri.

Dhe tek ne, shkrimtarët që kishin pasur vepra origjinale para luftës dhe kishin bërë emër, pasi shpëtuan gjallë nga tajfuni Xoxe, gjetën strehë gjithashtu te përkthimet dhe shkrimet për fëmijë. Lasgushi bëri punën kolosale të përkthimit të Eugjen Oniegin-it dhe të gjithë atyre poezive nga Hajne, Gëte, Mickieviç, Bërn etj. Mitrush Kuteli bëri përkthimet për të cilat do të flasim më poshtë. Këtu dua të vë në dukje diçka të rëndësishme që tregon se sa më e ashpër ka qenë diktatura tek ne dhe se sa më e egër ishte cmira, ambicja, madje, ligësia e kolegëve.

Në Rusi, d.m.th. në ish Bashkimin Sovjetik, V. Brjusovi, S. Marshaku dhe B. Pasternaku morën çmimet më të larta të asaj kohe në vendin e tyre për ato përkthime që bënë.

Tek ne, për asnjërin prej atij brezi të shquar përkthyesish të cilët ishin shtyllat e vetme që mbajtën më këmbë kulturën shqiptare, nuk u dha asnjë çmim. As atëhere për së gjalli, as sot, pas vdekjes. Mitrush Kuteli i dalë pas dy vjet burgimi të rëndë, i papranuar, madje i dëbuar, si ekonomist, i sharë, i përbuzur e i përtallur si shkrimtar, me se ta nxirrte bukën e gojës, për vete e për ata që kishte mbi kurriz, ky njohës i disa gjuhëve të huaja?

Dhe Mitrush Kuteli, me kularin e rëndë të normës së atëhershme, për pesëmbëdhjetë vjet me radhë (1952-1967) lëvroi e branisi çjornozjomin e pafundmë të përkthimeve. Nga rusishtja përktheu mbi njëzet vëllime, nga rumanishtja (katër a pesë) vëllime, përktheu disa vëllime me prozë turke, kineze, persiane, arabe, mongole, polake, mblodhi e përktheu përralla të popujve të ndryshëm si dhe poezi të Elyarit dhe P. Nerudës (vëllimi Zgjohu druvar). Të gjitha këto bëjnë mbi shtatë mijë faqe librash të shtypura me gërma të vogla.

Nuk duhet të harrojmë ama, se gjatë kësaj kohe, ai bëri dhe libra me shkrime origjinale të pranueshme për atë kohë si p.sh. Pylli i gështenjave, Xinxifilloja, Tregime të moçme shqiptare dhe Në një cep të Ilirisë së poshtme dhe poemën Rrjedhin lumenjtë që sëbashku bëjnë më shumë se njëmijë faqe. Gjithkush e kupton nga këto pak shifra të thata, se çfarë pune të rëndë ka bërë ai njeri aq i sëmurë!

Për cilësinë e lartë të përkthimeve të Mitrush Kutelit kanë folur e flasin me admirim të gjithë, veçanërisht për përkthimin e librit Frymë të vdekura (apo shpirtra të vdekur) të N. Gogolit, po ndonjë studim i mirëfilltë ende nuk është bërë. Kultura shqiptare këtu ka një borxh siç ka dhe për mosbërjen e një studimi mbi vlerësimin apo rëndësinë e shtatëmbëdhjetë librave e broshurave me shkrime ekonomike të Dhimitri Paskos-ekonomist.

*Dhimitër Pasko (Mitrush Kuteli) ishte ekonomist i shquar, përkthyes i rrallë, por mbi të gjitha, ai do të mbetet si shkrimtar shqiptar, në një nga vendet e krejit e të nderit të letërsisë shqipe, mjeshtër i veçantë i prozës dhe i fjalës shqipe.* 



/Gazeta Liberale

https://liberale.al/kuteli-ne-profilin-e-perkthyesit/

----------


## sirena_adria

Edmond Tupe: Ripërkthimi i kryeveprave t'u besohet përkthyesve të sprovuar

----------


## sirena_adria

*‘Ka poetë që s’dinë të përkthejnë, ashtu siç ka poetë që s’dinë të bëjnë poezi’*

*Nga Lasgush Poradeci*


S’ka gjuhë që s’mund të përkthejë, por ka poetë që s’dinë të përkthejnë, ashtu siç ka poetë që s’dinë të bëjnë poezi. 

Po a ka gjuhë më pak poetike se frëngjishtja që i ka të gjitha fjalët oksitone? Po mos ka qenë pengesë kjo gjuhë që të nxjerrë poetë aq të mëdhenj? Po a ka gjuhë më pak poetike se anglishtja, me gjithë ato fjalë monosilabike? Po mos ka qenë pengesë kjo gjuhë për ata poetë të mëdhenj të Anglisë?

Ku pyet poeti! Dhe ca më pak s’pyet poeti shqiptar! Se shqipja ka mundësira të pakufishme për të krijuar dhe për të përkthyer. Ajo ka fjalë të shkurtra, të gjata, oksitone, paraoksitone, proparaoksitone, ç’të duash ka! Nga mundësitë që krijon gjuha shqipe ua kalon shumë gjuhërave të botës dhe mund të krahësohet me gjermanishten. Prandaj s’ka faj gjuha, po ku është poeti?

(Marrë nga profili i Marie Poradeci) 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/ka-po...bejne-poezi-2/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Gjon Shllaku: Me u ba përkthyes lypset të kesh shumë kulturë, ja pse përkthyesit e mirë janë të pakët
*
*Bisedë me helenistin dhe latinistin Gjon Shllaku (1923-2003)
Bisedoi: Shpëtim Kelmendi
Realizuar më 2000, botuar te “Fjala” më 2003
*

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Dimë që jeni lindë në vitin 1923. Po data e saktë, cila asht?
Gjon Shllaku:* Jam lindë më 24 mars të vitit 1923, në kohën e Pashkëve. Ka qenë e enjtja e madhe, paçka se në letërnjoftim daton dhjetor, 1922.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Cilat janë rrethanat që kanë mundësue lindjen e pasionit për përkthimin?
Gjon Shllaku:* Fillimisht më duhet t’ju them se kam pasë fatin e madh me studiue për prift. Unë kam qenë jetim, e rrjedhimisht e kam pasë të pamundun me ndjekë shkollën. Kulturën dhe edukatën që kam marrë, ia kushtoj Seminarit Papnor, që e drejtonin Jezuitët. Për herë të parë, aty kam pa dhe kam mbetë i mahnitun nga “Poetët e mëdhej t’Italisë”, përkthye nga Ernest Koliqi; jam njoftë me dy kangë të “Iliadës”, të përkthyeme nga Frano Alkaj, me përkthimet e Henrik Lacajt e të tjerë. Të tana këto tekste të prume në shqip, unë i vija përballë origjinalit. Pikërisht fakti se këto përkthime më rezultonin të denja, bani të mundun që, dora-dorës, të lindej në mua dëshira me përkthye.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Cili asht teksti i parë mbi të cilin keni punue, pavarësisht nëse mund të jetë fjala për tekst të përfunduem ose jo?
Gjon Shllaku:* Teksti i parë mbi të cilin kam punue, ka qenë “Ben Hur” i Wallace, kur ende nuk i kisha mbushë të shtatëmbëdhjetë vjetët. Ishte një tekst prej 150 faqesh, i cili më pat dhanë kënaqësi të jashtëzakonshme. Por, nuk u mjaftova me aq. Atë tekst e përpunova tri herë, tue ngulmue me zbulue sekretet e përkthimit, natyrisht tue u bazue edhe në përkthimet që i ishin ba këtij libri në gjuhë të tjera.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Çfarë ndodhi me këtë tekst?
Gjon Shllaku:* E randësishme asht se ai libër i dha formë pasionit tim mbi përkthimin. Në gjimnaz na jepnin si detyrë me zgjedhë e me përkthye vepra të autorëve latinë. Me këtë rast pata përkthye shtatëqind vargje nga “De rerum natura” të Lukrecit. Ky tekst, edhe pse ishte tekst i detyruem shkollor, më pëlqente së tepërmi. Pra, edhe kësaj radhe punova me kënaqësi. Lukreci asht një ndër poetët ma të fuqishëm të gjuhës latine, pararendës i Virgjilit dhe i Ovidit. Veç kësaj, Lukreci ka edhe profil shkencëtari, sepse ka shkrue mbi natyrën dhe kozmosin. Mund të thuhet se asht poet vizionar …

Mandej përktheva pjesë nga “Eneida” e Virgjilit, ndërsa ma vonë, kur mësova greqishten e vjetër, fillova të merresha me Homerin, Sofokliun, Euripidin, me pjesët korale. Këto punë i baja me shumë kënaqësi, kuptohet, gjithë tue u përpjekë me mësue sa ma shumë në lidhje me artin e përkthimit.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Domethanë, ma së shumti keni përkthye për kënaqësinë tuej, e jo për t’u vu në radhën e përkthyesve të madhej?
Gjon Shllaku:* E thashë edhe ma sipër: kënaqësia ime ka qenë gjithmonë në plan të parë.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A keni provue me u marrë me krijimtari?
Gjon Shllaku:* I frymëzuem prej autorëve të madhej grekë, unë jam përpjekë me shkrue edhe vepra të mia origjinale. Tue fillue që prej kohës së seminarit e deri kur jam arrestue, në moshën 22 vjeç, pata shkrue tri tragjedi. Njena ka në qendër princeshën Irenë, gruen që shkroi konfliktin mes Lek Zaharisë e Lek Dukagjinit, në dasmën e Mamicës. Një tjetër tragjedi asht me temë biblike dhe titullohet “Judita e Holofardi”. Holofardi ka qenë gjeneral i asirëve, kur këta pushtuen Palestinën. Judita ishte një vajzë çifute, e cila, e frymëzueme nga nji fuqi e mbinatyrshme, hyn në çadrën e Holofardit, të cilin arrin ta dehë e më pas ta therë me thikë, tue shpëtue kësisoj tanë Palestinën. Tragjedia tjetër titullohet “Skënderi dhe Zulejka”, dhe trajton kohën kur Skënderbeu ndodhej në Turqi. Skënderbeu dashunohet me Zulejkën, por kuptohet, asht fjala për nji dashuni të pamundun.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Gjatë përvojës tuaj të gjatë si përkthyes, a ju ka qëllue të dështoni përballë ndonjë teksti, tue e lanë atë përgjysmë?
Gjon Shllaku:* Jo, sepse jam marrë gjithmonë me tekste që ngërtheheshin në aftësitë e mia. Nuk kam pranue asnjiherë punë të porosituna. Kam punue gjithmonë me pasion, me shpirt, dhe nuk jam tërheqë mbrapsht nga puna me ndonji tekst. Por më kanë humbë shumë tekste.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Si jeni trajtue në kohën e diktaturës? A jeni vlerësue në masën e duhun për punën që keni ba?
Gjon Shllaku:* Me thanë të drejtën, deri dy vjet para se me dalë në pension, rrogën e kam pasë 4500 lekë të vjetra. Kam punue si kryenormist në “Xunktha”, ku për të njëjtën punë më kanë diferencue ndjeshëm prej kolegëve të mi. Nuk ndjehesha i sigurtë sa herë që në ndërmarrje vinin instruktorët e partisë. Merrnin vesh se kush isha, e fill mandej më pyesnin se si ishte e mundun që më kishin lejue të punoja aty. Kërkonin të më largonin nga ajo punë e të më çonin në ndërmarrjen e ndërtimit, për të ba beton, pavarësisht faktit se në vitin 1965, “Iliada” ime e parë, e botueme me nji tirazh prej 5000 kopjesh, të cilat ishin shitë menjiherë, nji tekst i përkryem, i cili duhej të më jepte autoritetin që meritoja. Më pas, “Iliada” u ribotue me nji tirazh prej 15 mijë kopjesh, të cilat u përpinë gjithashtu nga lexuesi.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A keni përfitue gja prej këtyne botimeve në kuptimin financiar?
Gjon Shllaku:* Në botimin e parë, po, ndërsa në botimin e dytë, kur qeshë i detyruem me e kthye tekstin në normën letrare zyrtare, s’më dhanë kurrgja.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Cilat nga veprat që keni përkthye i konsideroni ma të randësishmet?
Gjon Shllaku:* Veprat e Homerit, natyrisht. Por, nëse Homeri asht ai që asht, Homeri i tragjedisë quhet Sofokli. E kam plagë në zemër veprën e Sofokliut, të cilën e pata dorëzue në ambasadën greke, të përkthyeme në gegnisht. E pata dorëzue në bashkëpunim me fondacionin “Soros”, i cili kishte ba edhe sponsorizimin. Fatkeqësisht, nëpunësit e fondacionit “Soros” ma përçudnuen veprën. Si ma përçudnuen? Unë e kisha përkthye tekstin në dy versione: gegnisht e tosknisht. Vepra iu dha Vera Isakut, të shoqes së Agim Isakut. Ajo gjoja e redaktoi veprën, tue i ba dhjetë vargje gegnisht, dhjetë tosknisht, e dhjetë të tjera ku di unë se si. Fundja, le ta kishte lanë krejtësisht në tosknisht, sepse kësisoj vepra do të ruante një karakter të caktuam. Këtë fakt nuk e kam përfolë kurrë, dhe asht hera e parë që po e them në nji intervistë.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A keni kopje të tjera nga ky tekst?
Gjon Shllaku:* Posi jo. I kam të dy versionet: në gegnisht e në tosknisht.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A mund të na thoni diçka rreth fjalorit Latinisht-Shqip, që po përgatisni? Ku e keni fillue këtë punë?
Gjon Shllaku:* Tashma janë mbushë trembëdhjetë vjet qëkur e kam fillue këtë punë. Fjalori ka përmasa të mëdha, sepse përfshin jo vetëm periudhën klasike, periudhë e mirëfilltë letrare, por edhe periudhën paraklasike; përfshin dekadencën e kulturës latine, përfshin latinishten e mesjetës, latinishten kishtare, e cila asht përdorë nga etërit e kishës, si Shën Jeronimi, Shën Thoma Akuini etj. Kësisoj, kushdo që dëshiron me përkthye nga latinishtja ndonji tekst që gjendet mes latinishtes antike dhe asaj shkencore moderne, fjalët do të mundet me i gjetë në fjalorin tim. Mungojnë vetëm termat joautentikë dhe fjalët e latinizueme.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Jeni në përfundim të kësaj pune?
Gjon Shllaku:* Si urdhnon!

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Me sa fjalë parashikohet të jetë ky fjalor?
Gjon Shllaku:* Me 65 mijë fjalë. Deri tashti kam 4500 faqe të daktilografueme. Çdo faqe ka 42 rreshta, e këtë e kam ba për të kursye letrën, e cila pothuajse gjithmonë më mungon.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Shumica e lexuesve ju njohin si përkthyes i “Iliadës”. Për mendimin tim, por edhe të shumëkujt, kjo vepër do të mjaftonte për t’ju konsiderue përkthyes të madh. A do të ishit dakord me këtë vlerësim?
Gjon Shllaku:* Si t’ju them… Kur njeriu ka vetëm një fëmijë, e shndërron atë në nji idhull të vetin, po kur ka ma shumë, duhet t’i trajtojë të gjithë me të njëjtën masë dashnie. S’di ç’mund të them ma tepër.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: “Iliada” asht zanafilla e letërsisë botnore, e praktikisht ka mbetë si model i parë për artistin e fjalës. Prej këtu, mendoj se përkthyesi i një teksti të tillë fillimor meriton respekt të veçantë. Ju, a ndiheni i respektuem në masën e duhun?
Gjon Shllaku:* Unë njoh versionet origjinale të përkthimeve në gjermanisht e italisht. Në gjermanisht asht Johann Heinrich Voss ai që e ka përkthye “Iliadën” qysh para dyqind vjetësh, e pak a shumë në të njëjtën kohë, “Iliada” asht përkthye edhe në italisht nga Vincenzo Monti. “Iliada” asht përkthye edhe disa herë të tjera në këto gjuhë, por versionet e para të përkthimit mbeten të paarritshme. Natyrisht, këta përkthyes kanë qenë figura shumë të nderueme në vendet e tyne. Sa për mua, të vetmet vlerësime në kohën e diktaturës, i kam pas marrë nga një shkrim i Henrik Lacajt, ndërsa Engjëll Sedaj ka shkrue: “… Aq sa janë enigmatikë personazhet e ‘Iliadës’, po aq enigmatik asht edhe emri i përkthyesit të saj.”

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Me përkthimin e “Iliadës”, veç të tjerash, ju keni dhanë prova se gjuha shqipe asht gjuhë e fortë, e aftë me u përballë edhe me nji gjuhë tjetër të madhe, si greqishtja e vjetër. Ju jeni i pari që e pohoni këtë fakt nëpërmjet punës.
Gjon Shllaku:* Gjuha shqipe asht aq e fortë me përkthye letërsinë antike e moderne, sa mund të çuditeshit. Duhet ta dini dhe të jeni të bindun, se fjalët e para me të cilat fillon “Iliada”, janë shqip (reciton në greqishten e vjetër vargjet e para: “Këndo hyjneshë mëninë e Akil Pelidit…”). Në origjinal asht: “menos” = mëni, mëri. Gjithashtu, kemi fjalët “thymos” = thumbos, nguc, zemëroj. Tashti, le të marrim fillimin e veprës “Odiseu” (reciton sërish në greqishten e vjetër: “Më dëfto muzë, njeriun me jetë të rrahun…”). “Andra” asht kallëzorja e “anir” = anir, njeri.

Vetëm te “Iliada” kam gjetë 170 fjalë shqipe. Kemi, për shembull, fjalën “Kronos” = krua, kroi, kroni. Kemi fjalën “daju” = daj, ndaj, me nda.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Ju përktheni nga të gjitha gjuhët që njihni, apo nga disa?
Gjon Shllaku:* Ma tepër kam përkthye nga frëngjishtja. Më pëlqen shumë kjo gjuhë. Qysh në moshën 19 vjeç kam përkthye nga vepra e Victor Hugo, ndërsa në moshën 21 vjeç kam përkthye “Martirët” e François-René de Chateaubriand, shtatëqind faqe roman. Ma vonë kam përkthye: “Berberi i Seviljes” dhe “Martesa e Figarosë” të Beaumarchais, poezi lirike të Victor Hugo, poezi të Alphonse de Lamartine, poezi të Alfred de Vigny etj. Me nji fjalë kam përkthye nji dynja libra nga letërsia franceze. Kam përkthye “Sidi” të Pierre Corneille, “Ester” dhe “Atali” të Jean Racine, që të dyja drama me temë biblike.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Te mjaft artistë të sotëm ekziston mendimi se familja është pengesë serioze për ndërmarrje të mëdha si kjo juaja. Ju si mendoni? Çfarë ka qenë familja për ju?
Gjon Shllaku:* Për mua familja ka qenë përkrahje, gruaja veçanërisht. Ajo e çmon punën time dhe i don librat e mi si fëmijë: i prek, i ledhaton, u fshin pluhurin. Ka adhurim për ta.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A keni miq? Çfarë vendi zënë ata në jetën tuaj?
Gjon Shllaku:* Kam dashamirë. Unë i due njerëzit dhe gjithmonë mendoj mirë për ta. Për me pasë miq duhet me qenë i përkushtuem, me pasë edhe kohë. Por, siç e dini, unë rri tanë ditën i mbyllun mbrendë. Mandej, për t’i ruejtë marrdhaniet me miqtë, duhet me marrë pjesë edhe në raste gëzimi, idhnimi, a ku di unë. Unë nuk kam kohë për gja tjetër, përveçse për punë.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A keni besim te Zoti? Nëse po, si e shprehni këtë besim?
Gjon Shllaku:* Shumë. I respektoj nji për nji Dhjetë Urdhnesat, që Zoti ua ka zbritë njerëzve. Për gjithçka të mirë që kam, i falem nderës Zotit! Mbi të gjitha për faktin se, pavarësisht moshës që kam, nuk e ndij të nevojshme me mbajtë syze. Shikoj shumë mirë. Të pamët më ka ndihmue shumë. Arrij ta kap edhe shkrimin ma të imët në shqip, latinisht, greqishte e vjetër e çka të jetë.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A jeni i kënaqun me punën tuej të derisotme?
Gjon Shllaku:* Jam shumë i kënaqun, sepse atë që kam andërrue pothuajse tanë jetën, e kam ba realitet. Qysh në vitin 1940, kur isha 17 vjeç, pata ble veprat e tre autorëve të famshëm të Greqisë së Lashtë: Sofokliut, Euripidit, Eskilit. Lexoja tragjeditë e tyne të përkthyeme në italisht, dhe andërroja që nji ditë t’i sillja këta autorë në gjuhën shqipe. Sofokliun e kam përkthye krejt; nga Euripidi kam përkthye veprat ma të mira, ndërsa nga Eskili kam përkthye “Prometeu i lidhun”.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Me sa di, ju nuk jeni prej atyne njerëzve që ankohen herë mbas here e për çdo gja…
Gjon Shllaku:* As mos e mendo! Unë jam shumë optimist. Kënaqem gjithmonë me pak.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A ndiheni ndonjiherë i lodhun, i dëshpëruem e në mungesë dëshire për punë?
Gjon Shllaku:* Kurrë! I lodhun fizikisht, po. Në kësi rastesh vetëm flej. Ju nuk e dini: unë kam pasë nji sëmundje të keqe. Më kanë operue disa herë dhe kam vuejtë përnjimend shumë. Por, edhe pse në gjendje të tillë, ashtu i mbështjellë me batanije dhe i rrethuem me borsa uji të nxehtë, nuk kam reshtë asnjiherë së punuemi. Ishin kushte të randa, por që prapëseprapë nuk arritën me m’shkëputë nga puna. Megjithatë, tash që mendohem, kujtoj se e kam pasë edhe unë nji gjendje të vështirë në jetën time. Ndodhi kur ma vonuan pesë vjet botimin e nji teksti, e që për ma tepër nuk e pashë kurrë ma me sy. Me atë rast i thashë vetes, por edhe grues sime: “Po e la krejt këtë punë! Nuk po e çmon kush përkthimin.”

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A i keni pasë bezdi kontaktet me drejtuesit e këtyne institucioneve?
Gjon Shllaku:* Ou! Mos pyet! Shumë! Vetëm te Ndërmarrja e Botimit që drejtonte Drago Siliqi kam shkue gjithmonë me kënaqësi, sepse ai më donte shumë. S’e harroj kurrë qëndrimin pozitiv që ka mbajtë ndaj punës sime. Dragoja ka qenë promotori i botimit të “Iliadës”. Simbas meje ka qenë njeri ideal, nji mecenat i palodhun.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Ç’mendim keni në lidhje me përkthimin në shqip? A mendoni se po punohet me seriozitet në këto kohë?
Gjon Shllaku:* Nuk jam i njoftun me materialet që përkthehen sot. Më duhet të baj punën time, kështu që nuk kam kohë me lexue përkthimet e të tjerëve. As durim. Nuk jam në gjendje me lexue as librat që më sjellin të njoftunit e mi. Tashma kam nji defekt të madh: sa herë nisi me lexue më zen gjumi. Sidoqoftë, nivelin e përkthimit arrij ta dalloj edhe në hapsinën e dy faqeve tekst. Nëse përkthimi në shqip ka ecë përpara, nuk duhet të harrojmë se përtej këtyne arritjeve qëndron puna vetëmohuese e sa e sa përkthyesve dhe letrarëve të mirëfilltë, që ishin ma para. Në qoftë se për të qenë shkrimtar i mirë s’asht e nevojshme të jesh magazinë kulturore, me u ba përkthyes lypset të kesh shumë kulturë. Ja pse përkthyesit e mirë janë të pakët. Engjëll Sedaj mendon se niveli i përkthimit në Shqipni asht ma i naltë se sa tekstet e mirëfillta letrare që botohen. Unë për vete, deri kohë ma parë, i studioja me kujdes poetët shqiptarë, për të marrë prej tyne fjalë e shprehje të bukura. “Qerbelanë” e Naimit, për shembull, e kam lexue me shumë pasion.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Me tanë atë përvojë që keni grumbullue në fushën e përkthimit, besoj se ju do të kishit shumë porosi për përkthyesit që po vijnë. Cilat mund të ishin këto porosi?
Gjon Shllaku:* Kisha me u thanë se, pikë së pari, duhet ta studiojnë mirë gjuhën shqipe. Duhet me i njofte mirë autorët klasikë shqiptar, rapsoditë, kangët tona popullore, për me zbulue mendësinë, shpirtin, frymën e dashunisë që populli shqiptar ka arritë me e shndërrue në fjalë. Vetëm për me përkthye “Iliadën”, unë kam pas hartue nji fjalor prej 4000-5000 fjalësh. Gjendesha përballë nji ndërmarrjeje të madhe, ndaj më duhej të isha i sigurt.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Nji fjalor i tanë në funksion të vetëm nji teksti?
Gjon Shllaku:* Oh, sigurisht.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Cilat janë veprat, që ndjeni nevojën t’i përktheni sa më parë?
Gjon Shllaku:* “Iliada” më asht botue tri herë: dy herë në Shqipni e nji herë në Kosovë. Sofokliu nji herë. Do të doja të më botohej Euripidi me “Ifigjenia në Aulidë”, “Medea”, “Hipoliti” dhe “Alçesti”. Të tana këto vepra mund të përmblidhen në jo ma shumë se 250 faqe libër.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Botimin e parë të “Iliadës” e keni ba në gegnisht. Për mendimin e një mase të konsiderueshme lexuesish, versioni gegnisht tingëllon ma bukur se ai në tosknisht, domethënë në standardin letrar. A bini dakord me këtë?
Gjon Shllaku:* Sa herë kam shkrue në gegnisht, kam pasë shumë probleme në lidhje me botimin. E botimi më ka interesue shumë. Vetëm se duhet të keni të qartë diçka: edhe kur përdor variantin e gjuhës letrare, unë pothuajse prapë shkruej në gegnisht. Kjo ndodh për arsye se sintaksa, e cila përban bazën e nji gjuhe, asht gege. Nji “ë” apo nji “r” s’më prish fort punë. Unë mendoj se në tanë Shqipninë shkruhet gegnisht.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Cilat janë përparësitë e gegnishtes në përkthim, gjithnji nëse, simbas jush, mund të flitet për përparësi?
Gjon Shllaku:* Në gegnisht asht përkthye Dante Alighieri. Në gegnisht janë përkthye Homeri e Virgjili. Këta janë majat e letërsisë botore. E vërtetë se Shekspiri, nji tjetër gjigant, asht përkthye në tosknisht, nga Fan Noli, por në këtë rast bahet fjalë për nji shqipe artificiale. Fan Noli nuk ka jetue fare në Shqipni; kësisoj, ai nuk njeh shqipen e shqiptarëve që banojnë këtu, por shqipen e shqiptarëve që banojnë në Amerikë apo ndokund tjetër. Ai sjell nji tosknishte të vjetër, të papërpunueme, e jo tosknishten moderne.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Pra, përparësitë e gegnishtes janë në poezi, në prozë, apo në të dyja njëherësh?
Gjon Shllaku:* Gegnishtja i ka kultivue të gjitha gjinitë letrare. Gegnishtja ka romanin e parë, ka epikën ma të hershme e të tjera. Si kohë, Naimi vjen para Fishtës, por tetërrokëshi i tij nuk ka të krahasuem me atë të Fishtës. “Luftëtarëtë lëftuan” – thotë Naimi. Pse, tetërrokësh asht ky? Kurse Fishta të batërdis me tetërrokësh. Thotë ma shumë e ma fort.

Marrim edhe lirikën. A ka ndonji lirik të tosknishtes që mund të krahasohet me Mjedën? Poezia don përgatitje klasike, sidomos latine. Edhe greke, kuptohet, por këta shquheshin ma tepër si mendimtarë, ndërkohë që latinët i dhanë hov stilit poetik.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Cilët janë përkthyesit e shquem shqiptarë, që ju i respektoni?
Gjon Shllaku:* Ma së pari asht Ethem Haxhiademi. Çmoj Fan Nolin në përkthimin e “Don Kishotit”. Ka përdorë plot fjalë turke, por megjithatë ka punue mirë.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Çfarë kishit me thanë në lidhje me ata që përkthejnë nga nji gjuhë e dytë, pra jo nga origjinali?
Gjon Shllaku:* Kisha me thanë se ata lajnë tesha në nji ujë, ku dikush tjetër ka la përpara tyne. Duhet me përkthye vetëm prej origjinalit. Madje duhet me gjetë autorë, të cilët ndërkohë janë përkthye edhe në shumë gjuhë të tjera. Pse sheh edhe ndonji model tjetër përkthimor nuk asht keq. Thjesht kjo të ndihmon me u ndi ma i sigurt në punën tande.

Gjuha jonë shqipe asht e vjetër dhe e fuqishme. Unë nuk kam lanë fjalë pa përkthye te Homeri; madje në shumë raste kam përdorë nga tre a katër sinonime, vetëm me i dhanë sa ma shumë larmi përkthimit. Për shembull, kam përdor emrat: shtizë, ushtë, patërshanë, mëzdrak etj.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Çfarë mendoni për “Odiseun” e Spiro Çomorës?
Gjon Shllaku:* Mirë! Bukur! Spiro Çomorën e lexoj me qejf, sepse ai e njeh hekzametrin. Ata që nuk e njohin hekzametrin dhe nuk dinë me e skandue mirë, rrezikojnë me ra në kurthin e nji proze të pasistemueme. Hekzametri njihet pak, e kjo për arsye se nuk përfshihet në traditën e gjuhës shqipe. Mendoj se pa hekzametrin gjuha shqipe ka humbë shumë.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: Po ju, a e keni përkthye “Odiseun”?
Gjon Shllaku:* Posi jo. Prej vitesh. Por ende nuk kam mundë me e botue.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: A mund të na thoni pse?
Gjon Shllaku:* Në lidhje me këtë, besoj se kam diçka interesante me kallzue. Pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë kur unë çova “Iliadën” për shtyp, në Ndërmarrjen e Botimit, Spiro Çomora, dritë pastë, sepse s’asht ma mes nesh, e kishte përfundue së përkthyemi edhe ai “Iliadën”. Drago Siliqi, dritë pastë po ashtu, se as ai s’asht ma mes nesh, i tha Spiros që i kishte ra në dorë një përkthim shumë i mirë i “Iliadës”, prej Gjon Shllakut nga Shkodra. Në këtë rast, Spiroja tërhiqet tanë dinjitet, e kësisoj “Iliada” ime botohet.

Ma vonë na ndodhi e njëjta gja edhe me “Odiseun”. Prapë kishim punue njikohësisht e për të njëjtin libër. Kësaj radhe e ndjeva si detyrim moral që të tërhiqesha unë. E kështu, që prej shumë vitesh, “Odiseu” im vijon të mbetet në fletë të daktilografueme, në pritje të kohës së tij.

*Shpëtim Kelmendi: E keni përkthye në gegnisht apo në tosknisht?
Gjon Shllaku:* Në gegnisht. 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/gjon-...aket%ef%bf%bc/

----------


## sirena_adria

PËRKTHIMI, ART I FJALËVE QË BASHKON KULTURA TË NDRYSHME

Të njohësh një gjuhë tjetër është shkathtësi, të përkthesh në një gjuhë tjetër është art.

 Komuniteti botëror, me 30 Shtator, nderon punën e mijëra përkthyesve profesionistë, të cilët me punën e tyre ndihmojnë në afrimin e kombeve, duke kontribuar në zhvillimin dhe forcimin e paqes dhe sigurisë botërore. Për nder të kësaj dite, Radio KFOR-i, ka zhvilluar një intervistë me koordinatoren/përkthyesen, në Drejtorinë e Përkthimeve në Kuvendin e Kosovës, znj. Antigona Bajrami, e cila ndau disa nga veçoritë që bart puna e saj dhe sfidat me të cilat mund të përballen përkthyesit:

“Rëndësia e përkthimit qëndron në faktin se përkthimi eliminon barrierat në mes të bashkëbiseduesve. Përkthyesi gjithherë është aktiv dhe një nga elementet që duhet të ketë çdo përkthyes, është që të jetë pedant dhe i saktë në punën e tij/saj. Një nga veçoritë kryesore të përkthimit është që përkthyesi/ja nuk është palë në bisedim, por është “urë lidhëse” në mes palësh. Derisa disa nga sfidat tek përkthimi konsekutiv mund të jenë jo elokuenca e folësit, te përkthimi me shkrim është paqartësia e fjalisë dhe shprehjet e huaja të pa nevojshme, ndërsa te përkthimi simultan është leximi i shpejt i tekstit dhe të folurit shumë shpejt si dhe jo elokuenca e folësit.”

Në ‘Ditën Botërore të Përkthimit’, znj. Antigona, po ashtu tha se përkthimi të kuptohet si domosdoshmëri e kohës së globalizimit. Përkthyesit, pa dyshim që kanë një nga rolet më të rëndësishme dhe më të veçanta në botë, që nëpërmes komunikimit të bashkojnë dhe të miqësojnë kultura të ndryshme në botë.


https://radiokfor.com/1/perkthimi-ar...a-te-ndryshme/

----------


## sirena_adria

Dita Botërore e Përkthimit - Një urë lidhëse mes kulturave

https://gazetasi.al/dita-boterore-e-...mes-kulturave/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kujtohet përkthyesi i nobelistëve, Afrim Koci, në pesë vjetorin e ndarjes nga jeta
*
Në muajin e përkthimit, Qendra Kombëtare e Librit dhe Leximit, kujtoi përkthyesin Afrim Koçi, në pesë vjetorin e ndarjes nga jeta.

Ai ka sjellë në gjuhë shqipe kryeveprat e letërsisë dhe filozofisë gjermane, si  Mali magjik i Thomas Mann, Iluminacionetë Walter Benjamin, “Abrahami nuk ka faj” të Ephraim Kishon; “Anestezi Lokale”; “Legjenda e pianistit: një monolog” i shkrimtarit italian Alessandro Baricco, “Epshi” i nobelistes Elfriede Jelinek etj. Afrim Koçi e ka nisur karrierën e përkthimit në shtëpinë botuese “Naim Frashëri” në vitet ’60.

Për herë të parë, Koçi solli në gjuhën shqipe veprat monumentale të Eqerem Vlorës, “Kujtime”. Një vëmendjen te veçantë përkthyesi Koçi i ka kushtuar edhe përkthimit të letërsisë për fëmijë.

Për përkthimin e Malit Magjik, ai është nderuar me Çmimin Kombëtar të Letërsisë “Fan Noli” si dhe personalitet i Tiranës për vitin 2007. Ai është fitues i çmimit kombëtar të përkthimit të Austrisë dhe është nderuar me çmime edhe nga Zvicra, Rusia etj. U nda nga jeta më 26 shtator 2017.


Gazeta Tema

https://www.gazetatema.net/kulture/k...arjes--i357913

----------


## sirena_adria

*Hysa: Një përkthyes të mirë e bën kultura e gjerë dhe kureshtja për të mësuar sa më shumë
*
Bujar Meholli

*Me të marrë një libër të përkthyer nga Mimoza Hysa nuk mund ta lëshosh nga duart gjer në faqet e fundit. Gjuha e pastër shqipe që përdorë dhe leksiku i pasur, e bëjnë atë padyshim njërën nga përkthyeset më të mira shqiptare, e cila është fituese e disa çmimeve të rëndësishme në fushën e përkthimeve letrare.
*
Ajo përveçse përkthyese, është studiuese dhe shkrimtare e afirmuar. Mimoza ka lindur në Tiranë ku dhe ka mbaruar studimet për gjuhë dhe letërsi italiane me tezën mbi poezinë e Montales.

Po bëhen 28 vjet gjatë së cilave ajo ka sjellë në shqip shumë vepra të njohura nga autorë të shquar evropianë e botërorë.

Në këtë intervistë për KultPlus, Mimoza shpalos shumë gjëra me interes për lexuesit, që nga përpjekjet e para për të përkthyer, sukseset, kontakti me Tabucch-in,  modelet që ka ndjekur, autorët e preferuar, e deri tek planet e ardhme të saj


*KultPlus: Si filloi karriera juaj në fushën e përkthimeve letrare?*

Përkthimi ka nisur paralelisht me mësimin e gjuhës së huaj, pra jo në rendin e duhur, pas përvetësimit të mirë të gjuhës së huaj. Jetonim në një kohë kur kishte pak përkthime nga gjuhët e huaja dhe jo shkrimtarët që do të dëshironim të lexonim, kështu që kishim ngut për të kapur kohën dhe përkthimi ishte mënyra për tu bërë të ditur miqve dhe shokëve autorë dhe libra që vështirë të kapërcenin filtrin e censurës. Natyrisht nuk ishin përkthime për botim dhe kjo e lehtësonte nevojën për përsosmëri, ishte etja për të lexuar çfarë na ishte ndaluar.

*KultPlus: E mbani mend se cili ka qenë teksti i parë që e keni përkthyer?
*
Mbaj mend tekstin që kam marrë më seriozisht për të përkthyer, dhe që nis me vargun: Silvia, a të kujtohet. Ka qenë poezia Silvias e Leopardit, një poet filozof i trishtimit që më shkonte për shtat (për mendje do të thosha më mirë) në kohën e adoleshencës sime. Poezinë e përktheva në vitin e dytë të shkollës së mesme të Gjuhëve të Huaja dhe shkova tia tregoja historianit dhe përkthyesit Injac Zamputti, biri i së cilit ishte mësuesi im i gjuhës italiane. Profesori i nderuar më përgëzoi për dëshirën dhe vullnetin dhe diskutoi me mua për rreth një orë për variantet e përkthimit. Ishte leksioni i parë i mirëfilltë për përkthimin që më bëri të kuptoj sa rrugë të gjatë kisha për të bërë.

*KultPlus: Është më i vështirë përkthimi i një vëllimi poetik apo i një romani?*

Çdo përkthim për të qenë një përkthim i mirë është i vështirë, por përkthimi i poezisë shkon në skajin e pamundësisë. Debati sesa humbet poezia në përkthim ka qenë dhe mbetet i hapur. Është i njohur një eksperiment i Eugenio Montale-s, i cili edhe pse kishte qenë vetë përkthyes i soneteve të Shekspirit, të poezisë së Blake-t, Yeats-it, Eliot-it e me radhë, dyshonte në mundësinë e përkthimit të arrirë të poezisë së tij. Për këtë arsye, pak vite para se të vdiste, më 1978, i kërkoi studiueses Maria Korti të realizonte një eksperiment interesant: përkthimin zinxhir të poezisë Stanca të reja nga vëllimi Rastet në dhjetë gjuhë, sipas parimit të lojës Telefoni i prishur. Vetëm përkthyesi i parë i gjuhës arabe ishte në dijeni të autorit, ndërsa përkthyesit e tjerë punuan në mungesë të çdo reference dhe konteksti ndihmues. Rezultatet e eksperimentit u botuan vetëm më 1999, në mungesë të autorit. Ajo që vërtet kishte humbur në përkthimin symbyllazi ishte pikërisht thelbi i poezisë së tij. Duke ia njohur poezisë së tij grackat tinëzare, sfumaturat stilistike të holla, përkimet e largëta përhumbëse, Montale i kishte parashikuar keqkuptimet që mund të sillte përkthimi lakuriq, pa njohjen paraprake të poezisë dhe autorit, dhe pa një proces përgatitor në kulturën pritëse. Po edhe kur të gjitha këto kushte paraprake plotësohen përsëri është e vështirë të përkthehet muzikaliteti i poezisë dhe figuracioni letrar. Shkalla e vështirësisë ndryshon edhe nga stili i poetit. Meqë përmenda dy nga poetët e mi të parapëlqyer: Leopardi e Montale nga letërsia italiane, do të thosha se humbet më shumë poezia e Montales në përkthim sesa ajo e Leopardit. Po humbje ka, gjithsesi.

*KultPlus: Çfarë e bën një përkthyes që të cilësohet i mirë?
*
Përkthyesit nuk janë në garë për titullin e më të mirit, se nuk mund të ketë një ndarje të tillë. Po natyrisht mund të dallohet një përkthim i mirë nga një përkthim jo i mirë. Një përkthyes të mirë e bën kultura e përgjithshme që ka, kureshtja për të mësuar sa më shumë, leximet e shumëllojshme, vullneti dhe ngulmimi për të bërë më të mirën, e padyshim talenti.

*KultPlus: Mendoni se gjuhës shqipe ende i mungon përkthimi i shumë prej veprave të mëdha botërore?*

Do të thosha se është bërë një punë e madhe në këto tridhjetë vite në Shqipëri për të fituar kohën e humbur në përkthimin e kryeveprave të shekullit të kaluar e sidomos në përkthimin e letërsisë bashkëkohore. Tashmë një pjesë e mirë e kryeveprave botërore janë përkthyer. Megjithatë është e pamundur të jemi në një hap me gjuhët e mëdha,  në kuptimin e numrit të banorëve që e flasin atë gjuhë. Ka ende shumë vepra të autorëve nobelistë, apo të emrave të njohur të letërsisë botërore të pa përkthyera. Po kështu kemi mangësi në përkthime nga gjuhë që njihen pak si gjuhët e vendeve aziatike, të Evropës veriore apo të Afrikës. Është e natyrshme për një vend të vogël, me një gjuhë të rrallë, e për më tepër që ka kaluar një periudhë të gjatë veçimi me përkthime me pikatore.

*KultPlus: Keni pasur ndonjë përkthyes që e keni ndjekur si model?*

Kam adhuruar profesorin tim të lëndës së përkthimit, Shpëtim Çuçkën, për gjuhën e pasur, sintaksën e përkryer dhe zgjidhjet pa firo në përkthimet e tij. Me kalimin e kohës kupton se modelet as nuk kopjohen e as nuk tejkalohen: thjesht ti ke një rrugë tënden për të ndjekur që nuk ngjason me rrugën e askujt tjetër.  

*KultPlus: Mund ta përmendni ndonjë vepër nga ato që i keni sjellë në shqip, që e konsideroni si më të veçantë?
*
Kam pasur fatin ti përzgjedh vetë veprat që kam përkthyer gjë që do të thotë se më kanë pëlqyer dhe i kam vlerësuar të rëndësishme për lexuesin shqiptar. Po do të veçoja tregimet e magjishme të Buzzati-t për fantazinë dhe gjetjet befasuese, romanet e Tabucchi-t për stilin dhe mesazhet e thella, rrëfimet e mahnitshme e të pazakonta të Baricco-s apo poezitë e ngërthyera me ide dhe vizione të Montales. Kam adhuruar mënyrën sesi Mazzantini krijon strukturën e rrëfimit dhe sesi ruan befasinë për lexuesin, apo sesi Mazzucco ndërton figurat e personazheve femra, krejt të pazakonta e të pangjashme me personazhet femra të krijuara nga shkrimtarët meshkuj. Jam argëtuar pa masë duke përkthyer romanet e Domenico Strarnone-s dhe më ka mbetur në mendje mënyra sesi përdorë regjistrin bisedimor në rrëfim për të shprehur ide të mëdha me gjuhë të thjeshtë e të shkathët. Kam udhëtuar duke zbuluar vende e njerëz, duke kuptuar më mirë veten dhe tjetrin përmes përkthimit të Claudio Magris-it. Çdo përkthim ka qenë një shkollë e kënaqësi më vete.

*KultPlus: Keni në plan ndonjë krijim tuajin?
*
Sapo kam botuar romanin Bijat e gjeneralit, një histori e unit të dyzuar, mes së mirës dhe së keqes, mes liberales dhe konservatores, mes rrugës së shtruar nga të tjerët dhe asaj të shtyrë prej zemrës, mes zilisë dhe urrejtjes, mes kërkimit të ethshëm për dashuri dhe atij për lavdi. Është historia e gjithsecilit pavarësisht kohës dhe vendit, e luftës për të pranuar veten me të gjitha veset dhe virtytet. Janë dy faqe të së njëjtës medalje, dy identitete të ndryshme që shkrihen në një njeri. Ndërkohë kam në dorë dhe një vëllim me tregime. Tregimi është gjinia ime e parapëlqyer se i përngjan rrufesë në qiell të pastër: një krismë tensioni që në pak faqe mund të pikturojë një botë të tërë, të japë ide të mëdha apo dhe thjesht një kënaqësi estetike të rrallë që të godet e të mbetet në mendje. Punoj paralelisht me përkthime dhe shkrime.

*KultPlus: Cilët janë autorët (shqiptarë dhe të huaj) tuaj të preferuar?*

Janë shumë klasikë që më kanë formuar, janë shumë emra që kanë lënë gjurmë në periudha të ndryshme të rritjes sime. Parapëlqimet ndryshojnë me moshën, kohën dhe formimin, por disa prej tyre i lexoj gjithnjë e i mbaj me vete si romanet e shkrimtarëve kaq të ndryshëm me njëri-tjetrin si: Kafka, Coetzee, Jelinek, Houellebecq, Cortazar, Magris, apo poezitë e Pavese-s, Amichai-t, Ricos. Kohët e fundit po lexoj me shumë kureshtje tregimet e një autoreje të re argjentinase: Samanta Schweblin, si dhe veprat e nobelistes së fundit polake Olga Tokarczuk. Ka kaq shumë letërsi të mirë sa të duhet vetëm kohë në dispozicion për ta shijuar.

*KultPlus: Si shikohet nga prizmi juaj letërsia e sotme shqipe?
*
Vështirë të jepet një përgjigje e shkurtër për një temë kaq të gjerë që kërkon trajtesë të thellë, por, me pak fjalë, mund të them se ka prurje për tu vlerësuar në letërsinë e sotme shqipe, ka autorë që meritojnë vëmendje. Gjuha është pengesë për përhapjen e letërsisë shqipe jashtë vendit, jo thjesht për tu njohur nga lexuesi i huaj, por për të pasur më shumë lexues, meqenëse jemi vend i vogël dhe, për rrjedhojë, numri i lexuesve është i pakët. Në mendimin tim, arritja kryesore e letërsisë së sotme shqipe është fakti që, si rrallë herë gjatë historisë së saj, letërsia shqipe ndodhet në të njëjtën fazë zhvillimi me letërsinë botërore dhe komunikon denjësisht me të. Është me rëndësi të theksohet se letërsia shqipe tashmë nuk lëvrohet vetëm brenda kufijve, por ka emra të rëndësishëm edhe në vende të ndryshme të botës, gjë që i kanë falur më shumë frymëmarrje dhe diapazon.

*KultPlus: Po një përkthyes i ri çduhet të ketë parasysh kur ti hyjë kësaj pune?*

Së pari të jetë i durueshëm dhe më vullnet se një përkthyes i mirë bëhet pas një pune të gjatë dhe ngulmuese. Shumë lexime çfarëdo, por edhe udhëtime fizike apo virtuale për të njohur botën. Përpos njohjes së thellë të gjuhës së huaj, duhet të ketë aftësinë e lëvrimit të përsosur të gjuhës shqipe. Pasion për punën dhe dashuri për librat në përgjithësi dhe letërsinë në veçanti. Përkthyes të mirë të bën kultura e gjerë e sidomos kureshtja dhe dëshirë për të mësuar gjithë jetën.

*KultPlus: Si lindi ideja që ti sillni për publikun shqiptar veprat e Antonio Tabucchi-t?*

Si përkthyese nga gjuha italiane kam qenë gjithnjë e vëmendshme për të zbuluar dhe sjellë në shqip autorë italianë të pa përkthyer më parë. Tabucchi-n për çudi e zbulova në një mënyrë të tërthortë: po lexoja një vepër të Pessoa-s të përkthyer nga Tabucchi në gjuhën italiane. Më pas lexova për përkujdesjen e  një shkrimtari si Tabucchi për të bërë të njohur veprën e Pessoa-s në Itali. Kështu u njoha dhe me Tabucchi-n si autor. Dëshmon Pereira është vepra e parë që i kam lexuar dhe vendosa të bindja botuesit për ti blerë të drejtat dhe për ta sjellë në shqip. Gjatë procesit të përkthimit u vura në kontakt me autorin: e kam bërë me të gjithë autorët e gjallë që kam përkthyer. Intervista që i mora Tabucchi-t ka qenë e vetmja e këtij autori në gjuhën shqipe, ku ai vlerësonte punën e përkthyesit. Për Tabucchi-n Të përkthesh do të thotë të kuptosh thellësisht një autor dhe të jesh bashkëpunëtor me të. Por mbi të gjitha, përkthimi, u shpreh ai, është një transportues i mrekullueshëm: pa përkthimin shkrimtari do të mbetej i burgosur në vendin e tij, qoftë ky i madh apo i vogël. Edhe një vend i madh kur të mban të burgosur është vend i vogël, sepse burgjet janë të vogla edhe kur janë të mëdha.    

*KultPlus: E shihni si arritje të madhe tuajën përkthimin e romanit Dëshmon Pereira?
*
Është padyshim një nga romanet më të mira që kam përkthyer dhe për më tepër një nga romanet më të dobishëm për lexuesin shqiptar. Romani ngre një pyetje të rëndësishme: cili është roli i intelektualëve në një shoqëri totalitare? A duhet intelektualët të angazhohen në politikëbërje, në problemet madhore të një vendi? Apo duhet të japin kontributin duke bërë atë që dinë të bëjnë më mirë në fushën e tyre? Pyetja është mëdyshje e madhe që shoqëron çdo mendimtar të suksesshëm në vendin e tij, sidomos në periudha të errëta kur cenohet liria e individit. Më ndjek shpesh pyetja që Pereira, gazetar dhe njeri i letrave në roman, i bën vetes kur njihet me Monteiro Rosin dhe të dashurën e tij, dy të rinj të angazhuar në luftë kundër regjimit totalitar të Salazar-it në Portugali: Po sikur këta të rinj të kenë të drejtë dhe unë ta kem gabim? Do të thotë që kam çuar dëm një jetë.

*KultPlus: Sa ju merr kohë procesi i përkthimit dhe a e shihni atë, përkthimin, si rikrijim?*

Koha varet nga vështirësia e librit që do të përkthej. Për përkthimin e vëllimit poetik Rastet të Montale-s me 182 faqe mu deshën plot tri vjet, ndërkohë që kisha mbi dhjetë vjet që mundohesha ta njihja dhe kuptoja poezinë e tij. Kur mësova se përkthyesit në anglisht të po së njëjtës vepër i ishin dashur tetë vjet u ndjeva e lehtësuar, ndërkohë që për përkthimin e romanit Lidhëse të Domenico Starnone-s me po të njëjtin numër faqesh më janë dashur më pak se dy muaj.  

Ndërsa për mënyrën sesi e shikoj përkthimin do të përmendja shprehjen që përdori Claudio Magris kur erdhi në Tiranë për të promovuar përkthimin e veprës Udhëtim pa mbarim: Viaggio infinito është shkruar prej meje, ndërsa Udhëtim pa mbarim është shkruar nga unë dhe Mimoza Hysa. Përkthyesi është jo thjesht lexuesi, kritiku më i mirë i një vepre që përkthen, por edhe shkruesi i asaj vepre në gjuhën e tij. Sado i mirë dhe i talentuar të jetë autori i veprës, është meritë e përkthyesit nëse ajo vepër lexohet po me të njëjtën endje në gjuhën tjetër.

*KultPlus: Cilat janë planet tuaja, a do të ketë lexuesi shqiptar së shpejti në duar ndonjë vepër të përkthyer nga ju?*

Për planet dihet shprehja që nëse Zoti do të na dëgjonte, do të qeshte me ne. Po ndërkohë mund të them se unë kam gjithnjë disa punë paralelisht: po përkthej një roman të Melania Mazzucco-s dhe kam një tjetër roman të Claudio Magris-it në radhën e punës. Pastaj sapo më jepet paksa rasti të arratisem larg njerëzve e të vjedh pak kohë për vete, shkruajuroj shumë që ky vit të jetë i begatë në kohë për vete: të më japë mundësinë të përfundoj një vëllim me tregime të nisur prej kohësh.  


/KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/hysa-...-gjuhen-e-tij/

----------


## sirena_adria

https://javanews.al/rrefimi-i-te-vet...-mesuam-shqip/

Rrëfimi i të vetmes përkthyese shqiptare në Spanjë: Ne besuam në regjimin e Hoxhës derisa mësuam shqip

----------


## sirena_adria

*Përkthimi më i mirë i vitit, bëhen të ditura kandidaturat për Çmimet Kombëtare të Letërsisë*

Qendra Kombëtare e Librit dhe Leximit ka bërë të ditur kandidaturat për Çmimet Kombëtare të Letërsisë *për vitin 2021* për Përkthimi më i mirë i vitit, përcjell KultPlus.

Renditur sipas rendit alfabetik, në listë për të fituar këtë çmim janë:

* Albert Camus Njeriu i parë - përktheu *Saverina Pasho*

* Grup autorësh Antologji e poezisë bashkëkohore greke - përktheu *Sokol Çunga*

* Herta Muller Teposhtë - përktheu *Anna Kove
*
* Hilary Mantel Pasqyra dhe drita -  përktheu *Korab Hoxha*

* Roberto Arlt Shtatë të çmendurit -  përktheu *Erion Karabolli*. 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/perkt...-te-letersise/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Irma Kurti sjell në shqip poetin me famë botërore Germain Droogenbroodt
*
*Poetja dhe përkthyesja Irma Kurti sjell në shqip poetin me famë botërore Germain Droogenbroodt.
*

Libri titullohet “Imazh qielli” dhe mban logon e shtëpisë Botuese “Lena Graphic” në Prishtinë. Janë gjithsej 60 poezi që mbajnë firmën e njërit prej poetëve më të njohur bashkëkohorë. Poezia e tij është e thjeshtë, komunikuese, me një stil të të rrjedhshëm; vargjet përcjellin mesazhe filozofike për jetën duke e vënë njeriun përpara bukurive të natyrës, por më tepër përballë dilemave dhe enigmave të saj.

Germain Droogenbroodt ka lindur në Rollegem të Belgjikës dhe jeton në Altea të Spanjës. Ai është poet, përkthyes, botues dhe promovues i poezisë moderne ndërkombëtare. Ka përkthyer rreth tridhjetë libra me poezi gjermane, angleze, franceze dhe kastiliane. Shtëpia botuese POINT (POesía INTernational), e themeluar nga ai vetë, ka botuar më shumë se tetëdhjetë libra me poezi nga vende të ndryshme të botës. Për shkak të karakterit universal të veprës së tij – poezitë e tij janë përkthyer dhe botuar në 30 vende – si dhe personalitetit të tij, ai është ftuar shpeshherë në lexime dhe konferenca në shumë vende, si në Austri, Çeki, Sllovaki, Egjipt, Rumani, po edhe në Kore, Kinë, Tajvan, Nepal, Japoni e Meksikë. Po ashtu, është nominuar për çmimin Nobel për letërsinë në vitin 2017.

“Jam e lumtur të sjell për herë të parë në gjuhën shqipe poetin ndërkombëtar Germain Droogenbroodt” – thotë Kurti sepse poezia e tij të frymëzon, të bën të meditosh, të mahnit me bukurinë e thjeshtësisë si dhe të thellësisë së mendimit. Ky është një nga librat që më ka dhënë më tepër kënaqësi gjatë përkthimit…”

Kjo është vepra e dymbëdhjetë që Irma Kurti ka përkthyer nga autorë italianë dhe ndërkombëtarë. Ajo ka botuar gjithashtu 26 libra në gjuhën shqipe, 18 në italisht dhe 10 në anglisht si dhe është përkthyese e të gjitha veprave të saj  në italisht dhe anglisht.

Libri “Imazh qielli” do të ribotohet së shpejti në Itali dhe lexuesit do të kenë mundësi ta gjejnë atë në të gjitha libraritë online.


/diasporashqiptare/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/irma-...droogenbroodt/

----------

